# [Review] Prolimatech Samuel 17 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Caseking bedanken, die mir ein Exemplar des Prolimatech Samuel 17 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Nach zwei sehr erfolgreichen und leistungsstarken Prozessor-Kühlern folgt nun der dritte Streich aus dem Hause Prolimatech. Nach dem „Megahalems“ und dem „Armageddon“ betritt nun der „Samuel 17“ die Bühne. Allerdings handelt es sich bei dem „Samuel 17“ nicht wie eigentlich zu erwarten um einen leistungsstarken Tower-Kühler, sondern um einen flachen, kompakten HTPC-Kühler. Die Besonderheit: der Kühler misst nur eine Höhe von 4,5cm und sollte somit für fast alle kleinen HTPC-Gehäuse geeignet sein. Im folgenden Test muss der „Samuel 17“ beweisen, ob er trotz seiner geringen Größe leistungsmäßig überzeugen kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Wie auch schon bei den vorherigen Kühlern aus dem Hause Prolimatech ist die Verpackung des „Samuel 17“ eher schlicht gehalten. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist eine Zeichnung des Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin wird die Vorderseite durch den „Samuel 17“-Schriftzug verziert. Auf den Seiten der Verpackung druckt Prolimatech die Spezifikationen des Kühlers ab. Zu den abgedruckten Spezifikationen gehören z.B. zu welchen Sockeln der Kühler kompatibel ist und was er wiegt. Weiterhin druckt Prolimatech ab, welches die ideale Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit für den Kühler ist. Zusätzlich zu den Spezifikationen druckt Prolimatech noch Features des Kühlers mit auf die Verpackung, zu denen unteranderem die Kompatibilität zu Intel- und AMD-Systemen gehört. Der „Samuel 17“ ist somit der erste Kühler von Prolimatech, der ohne weiteres Befestigungs-Kit zu AMD-Systemen kompatibel ist. Weitere Features die abgedruckt werden sind z.B. die geringe Höhe von 4,5cm, sowie das der „Samuel 17“ durch seine Bauform umliegende Bauteile auf dem Mainboard mit kühlt. 

Der weitere Lieferumfang, der alle wichtigen Bauteile für die Montage enthält, ist in einem „Accessory Pack“ untergebracht.  Zusätzlich  liegt eine Montage-Anleitung für die diversen unterstützten Systeme bei. Wie schon erwähnt, ist der „Samuel 17“ der erste Kühler von Prolimatech dem ab Werk ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme beiliegt. Zusätzlich beinhaltet der Lieferumfang Montage-Material für aktuelle Intel-Sockel (775, 1156 und 1366). Weiterhin enthält der Lieferumfang acht Schrauben, mit dem ein 120mm Lüfter befestigt werden kann. Vier Schrauben sind dabei für Lüfter mit einer Bauhöhe von 25mm gedacht, vier weitere für eine Bauhöhe von 12mm. Wie bei Prolimatech liegt auch dem „Samuel 17“ eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste „PK-1“ bei. Ein passender Lüfter ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten und muss optional erworben werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Durch die sehr geringe Bauhöhe von gerade einmal 4,5cm passt der „Samuel 17“ wohl in die meisten verfügbaren HTPC-Gehäuse. Allerding hat Prolimatech mitgedacht und ermöglicht es dem Käufer, den „Samuel 17“ wahlweise mit einem 25mm oder 12mm dickem 120mm Lüfter zu bestücken. So lässt sich der „Samuel 17“ z.B. mit einem Scythe „Slip Stream 120 mm Slim“ bestücken und kommt auf eine maximale Höhe von 5,7cm (4,5cm Kühler + 1,2cm Lüfter). Allerdings ist der „Samuel 17“ nicht wirklich für 120mm Lüfter ausgelegt. Bei genauer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass die effektive Kühlfläche nur 92mm x 82mm misst. Die restliche Fläche dient zur Kühlung der umliegenden Bauteile. So lässt sich der „Samuel 17“ z.B. so ausrichten, dass er entweder über die Spannungswandler des Mainboards oder über den Arbeitsspeicher ragt. Ein netter Nebeneffekt dieser Bauform ist, dass z.B. die Spannungswandler durch den Luftzug gekühlt werden. 
Wie auch schon beim „Armageddon“ verfügt der „Samuel 17“ über sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Die Heatpipes sind mit einer Bodenplatte verbunden, die die Abwärme des Prozessors aufnimmt und an die Heatpipes weitergibt. Durch die Bodenplatte wird die aufgenommene Wärme gleichmäßig an alle Heatpipes verteilt. Die Heatpipes verlaufen in „U-Form“ in den eigentlichen Kühlkörper. Dieser befindet sich waagerecht zur Bodenplatte, ist aber mit dieser nur über die Heatpipes verbunden. Als Abstandshalter, bzw. Polster verbaut Prolimatech zwei kleine Schaumstoff-Abstandshalter zwischen dem Kühlkörper und der Bodenplatte. Die massive Bodenplatte fungiert zusätzlich auch als Kühlkörper, da sie auf der Oberweise über grobe Lamellen verfügt. Je nachdem wie der Kühler verbaut wird, kann es passieren das Lamellen, an der Seite wo sie in U-Form gebogen sind, mit auf dem Mainboard verbauten Kühlkörpern kollidieren, da sie etwas unter dem Lüfter hervorragen.
Neben der Verarbeitung kann der „Samuel 17“ auch bei der Materialgüte Pluspunkte sammeln. Wie man es von Prolimatech gewohnt ist, ist der Kühler wirklich akkurat und sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Die einzelnen Lamellen wurden sorgfältig und mit größter Genauigkeit miteinander verbunden. Gleiches gilt für die Verbindung der Lamellen zu den Heatpipes. Auch so macht der „Samuel 17“ einen wirklich tollen und erstklassigen Eindruck. So ist es quasi selbstverständlich, dass sich auch bei genauerem Hinschauen und akribischem Suchen, keine Mängel feststellen lassen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des "Samuel 17" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Prolimatechs „Samuel 17“ bringt ohne Lüfter ein Gewicht von 410 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte, den Heatpipes (ebenfalls aus Kupfer) und den Aluminiumlamellen zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Prolimatech-Kühlern, ist der „Samuel 17“ von Haus aus zu AMD-Systemen kompatibel. Ein optionales Montage-Kit ist also nicht notwendig. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausführliche Produktbeschreibung:​


Spoiler



Samuel 17 - eine seltsame Bezeichnung für einen CPU-Kühler. Doch die Wahl wurde mit Bedacht getroffen und ist - auf den zweiten Blick - auch durchaus passend. Denn hinter der Namensgebung verbirgt sich eine Bibelstelle. Dort findet man im Alten Testament das Buch Samuel und an besagter Stelle 1.17 eine Geschichte, die wiederum sehr bekannt ist: Hier wird der Kampf des jungen, designierten Königs David gegen den riesenhaften Goliath erzählt, den bekanntermaßen der scheinbar schwächere David für sich entschied.

Die Analogie zum hier vorgestellten CPU-Kühler verdeutlicht der Blick auf die Abmessungen. Mit 9,2 cm Breite, 8,2 cm Tiefe und vor allem 4,5 cm Höhe gehört dieses Modell wahrlich zu den kompaktesten Kühlern. Einsatzgebiete sind damit vor allem ebenso kompakte Gehäuse im Mini-ITX oder Micro-ATX Format. Das allein qualifiziert den CPU-Kühler jedoch nicht zum David-Äquivalent.

Daher will er die üblichen Beschränkungen über Bord werfen, die seine Größe sonst zwangsläufig auferlegen. Um als ebenbürtiger Konkurrent mit den Goliath-Formaten - also großen Tower-Kühlern - mithalten zu können, bedarf es jedoch einiger Anstrengungen. Während sich der biblische David auf den Distanzangriff via Steinschleuder verlegte, versucht es Samuel mit einem technischen K.O. im Nahkampf.

Hier ist der Hersteller Prolimatech voll in seinem Element. Schließlich stammen aus seinem Entwicklungslabor die leistungsfähigsten Luftkühler der Welt, die in unzähligen Tests die Konkurrenz düpierten. Nach den Tower-Modellen Megahalems, Mega Shadow und Armageddon rundet der Samuel 17 damit die CPU-Kühler-Palette ab.

Auch hier verrät der genaue Blick, dass der kompakte Neuling durchaus mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit den großen Brüdern hat, als es zunächst für möglich gehalten wird. So setzt dieser Winzling auf die einmalige Phalanx von ganzen sechs Heatpipes - genau wie die anderen Prolimatech Kühler. Die Wärmetransportkapazität ist damit für diese Größenklasse schlicht exorbitant, womit zugleich die Geheimwaffe dieses David aufgedeckt ist.

Der Boden besteht aus Kupfer, die Lamellen aus Aluminium. Beides wird mit einer schützenden Nickelschicht überzogen. Doch auch die Optik profitiert von dieser Maßnahme. Einmal mehr setzt auch die Verarbeitungsqualität Maßstäbe.

Die vier Montagebohrungen auf der Kühleroberseite nehmen einen 120-mm-Lüfter auf. Da dieser nicht zum Lieferumfang gehört, besteht maximale Flexibilität bei Auswahl und Auslegung. Dank leistungsfähiger Konstruktion bietet der Samuel 17 dabei optimale Voraussetzungen für Silent, Ultra-Silent, als auch Power und sogar Overclocking. Mit einem flachen 120er Lüfter kann zudem die Bauhöhe noch weiter beschränkt werden.

Der Kühler wird mittels Backplate verschraubt und sitzt damit sehr fest und stabil. Auch regelmäßig transportierte Rechner erleben damit eine höhere Sicherheit. Zudem ist das Montagekit für alle modernen Sockel von Intel (775, 1156, 1366) und AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3) geeignet. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Mini-Kühlern ist Samuel 17 damit auch für High-End CPUs freigegeben.

Man muss eben nicht groß sein, um groß zu sein!​


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Die Montage des „Samuel 17“ trotz unterschiedlicher Plattformen relativ identisch. Je nach System müssen nur andere Halterungen an den Kühler geschraubt werden. Prolimatech legte dabei je einen Satz für jeden Intel-Sockel bei und verzichtet auf eine mehrfach einsetzbare Halterung die für alle Sockel brauchbar ist. Um die Halterung zu montieren muss der Kühler umgedreht werden. Auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte sind nun vier Löcher sichtbar. Mittels der vier kleinen Schrauben wird die entsprechende Halterung für die Verschraubung mit dem Mainboard auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte befestigt. Es empfiehlt sich dann, den Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste zu bestreichen und das Mainboard umgedreht auf den Kühler zu legen, da der Kühler von unten verschraubt wird. Bevor der Kühler allerdings verschraubt wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt werden.
Sobald das Mainboard auf dem Kühler liegt, können die vier Federschrauben von hinten durch das Mainboard gesteckt und mit der Halterung verschraubt werden. Allerdings sollten die Unterlegscheiben nicht vergessen werden, da diese die Löcher des Mainboards entlasten. Sobald der Kühler über Kreuz verschraubt ist, kann das Mainboard samt Kühler wieder umgedreht werden. Abschließend kann der Lüfter angebracht werden. Je nach Lüfter ist dies schwerer bzw. einfacher. Sobald der Lüfter angeschlossen ist, ist die Montage abgeschlossen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die Montage auf AMD-Systemen ist relativ vergleichbar, daher werde ich an dieser Stelle nur auf die expliziten Unterschiede eingehen. Damit der „Samuel 17“ auf AMD-Boards verbaut werden kann, muss das standardmäßige Retention-Modul entfernt werden, da eine Montage sonst nicht möglich ist. Der Rest der Montage ist mit dem Ablauf bei der Intel-Montage identisch. Einzig werden aufgrund der anderen Bohrungen andere Halteklammern auf der Unterseite des Kühlers montiert. Da die Bohrungen bei AMD-Mainboards nicht quadratisch, sondern rechteckig angeordnet sind, lässt sich der Kühler nur in zwei Richtungen verbauen.  Bei einigen Mainboards kann es aufgrund ausgefallener Chipsatz-Kühler daher zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​Im direkten Vergleich zum „Megahalems“ kühlt der „Samuel 17“ bei 100% Lüfter-Geschwindigkeit um ca. 10,0° Grad schlechter. Allerdings lässt sich dies auf die Bauart zurückführen. Dem „Samuel 17“ fehlt es eindeutig an Masse und Oberfläche um mit erstklassigen Tower-Kühlern mithalten zu können.  Dennoch ist die Leistung des „Samuel 17“ sehr gut. Grundsätzlich hat sich aber abgezeichnet, dass HTPC-Kühler in Top-Blow-Bauform nie die Leistung eines  Tower-Kühlers erreichen. 
Bei geringer Drehzahl  (unterhalb von 1.000rpm) kommt der Kühler aufgrund des Core i7-920 leicht ins Schwitzen. Bei gewöhnlichen HTPC-Systemen ist allerdings auch kein so hitziger Prozessor verbaut. Dennoch zeigen die Ergebnisse was möglich ist und welches Potenzial in dem Kühler steckt. In Kombination mit kleineren Prozessoren, die weniger Abwärme erzeugen, ist auch eine geringere Lüfterdrehzahl möglich. Bei 100% (Scythe S-Flex 1.200rpm)wird der Prozessor maximal 43,7° C Grad warm. Zum Vergleich: mit einem Be Quiet! SilentWings 120mm @ 1.500rpm wird der Prozessor nur 41,8 Grad warm.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Es macht den Eindruck, als ob alles was Prolimatech anpackt sofort zu Gold wird. Wie auch schon bei vorherigen Kühlern, liefert Prolimatech mit dem „Samuel 17“ einen Kühler der Spitzenklasse ab. Obwohl es sich um einen HTPC-Kühler handelt, ist dieser in der Lage selbst mit hitzigen Prozessoren wie einem Core i7-920 fertig zu werden. Auch wenn der „Samuel 17“ im Vergleich mit anderen High-End-Kühlern technisch unterlegen ist, ist seine Leistung dennoch beachtlich. 
Neben der sehr guten Leistung kann der „Samuel 17“ noch mit seiner geringen Höhe und den kompakten Abmessungen punkten. Dank einer Höhe von 4,5cm (Kühlkörper) sollte der „Samuel 17“ für alle kompakten HTPC-Gehäuse geeignet sein. Im Idealfall lässt sich der Kühler mit einem 12mm-Lüfter kombinieren und kommt so auf eine Höhe von 5,7cm. Besonders lobenswert ist allerdings das im Lieferumfang enthaltene Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme. Es scheint als hätte Prolimatech hier den Wunsch der Kunden erhört und legt das AMD-Kit nun ab Werk mit bei. Bei etwas hitzigeren Prozessoren empfiehlt es sich allerdings einen leisen Lüfter mit etwa 1.300 bis 1.500 Umdrehungen zu verbauen. Bei leistungsschwächeren Prozessoren reicht natürlich auch ein langsamerer Lüfter aus.
Unter dem Strich lässt sich ganz klar festhalten, Kritikpunkte muss man beim „Samuel 17“ mit der Lupe suchen. Allerdings lassen sich in diesem Test keine Kritikpunkte finden. Wer also die Anschaffung eines HTPC-Systems plant, wird beim Kühler aus leistungstechnischer Sicht nicht am Prolimatech „Samuel 17“ vorbeikommen. Auch wenn zu den 39,90 Euro für den Kühler noch die Kosten für einen 120mm Lüfter kommen, ist der Prolimatech „Samuel 17“ sein Geld absolut wert. Neben dem „Gold Award“ verdient sich der Kühler auch noch das Prädikat „Empfehlung“.

Mittlerweile bietet Caseking auch Bundles mit einem 120mm Lüfter an. Für mehr Infos klick hier!​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Produktseite

Prolimatech Samuel 17 bei Caseking

[Review] Prolimatech PK-1 im PCGHX-Check

[Review] Prolimatech Armageddon im PCGHX-Check

Prolimatech Armageddon Bundles mit passenden 140mm Lüftern bei Caseking
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juni 2010)

Hehe, nach dem Screen im Luftkühlungsbilder-Thread, war mir diese Review fast schon klar.

Wieso wird eigentlich das Produkt, um welches sich die jeweilige Review dreht, in den Balkendiagrammen nicht farblich/fett oder sonst wie hervor gehoben?


----------



## GaAm3r (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön wie immer xTc


----------



## xTc (14. Juni 2010)

@ Blizzard23: Gibt's dann ab dem nächsten Test. 


MFG


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. Juni 2010)

Schöner Test , wirklich gute Leistung für solch einen kleinen Kühler....
Auch interessant für ITX Systeme


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2010)

Für HTPC-Systeme ist der Kühler sicher eine tolle Alternative zu Scythe Produkten der Vergangenheit. Ich kann allerdings nicht den Gold-Award verstehen. Gut, das Montagematerial unterstützt alle Sockel und die Wärmeleitpaste ist sehr hochwertig, aber auf der anderen Seite wird nicht mal ein Lüfter mitgeliefert. Zudem reiht sich der Kühler leistungstechnisch doch sehr deutlich hinter allen anderen getesteten Kühlern ein, die Bauart mal dahingestellt. Versuche mir daher bitte mal zu erklären, wie du hier zu deiner Wertung kommst - ist rein interessehalber, denn mir persönlich fehlt für einen Award an dieser Stelle zumindest die Kategorisierung, um auch mit einem großen  Leistungsunterschied noch als Gold-Produkt gewertet zu werden.

Ansonsten aber ein schöner Test.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Juni 2010)

Das is wieder ein geiler Test von dir. Die Leistung von dem Kühler ist mal total genial bei den Maßen. Da hat Prolimatech macht schon wieder einen geilen Kühler rausgebracht.


----------



## Dr.Speed (15. Juni 2010)

Ich kann den Gold Award schon verstehen. Der Samuel 17 ist im Verglich zur stärkeren Top-Blower-Konkurrenz einfach deutlich kompakter, selbst mit Lüfter.

Übrigens, schöner Test  (wie von dir gewohnt).


----------



## xTc (16. Juni 2010)

In das Fazit werden alle Punkte des Test mit einbezogen wie z.B. Materialgüte, Leistung, Lieferumfang etc... Gerade der fehlende Lüfter ist dabei ein sehr, nennen wir es mal umstrittener Punkt.

Ich kann deine Ansicht auf der einen Seite verstehen, auf der anderen Seite muss ich dir wiedersprechen. So hat man als Kunde die Möglichkeit einen Lüfter zu wählen der einem persönlich gefällt oder besonders leise ist. Bei einigen Kühlern ist es so, das zwar ein Lüfter enthalten ist, dieser aber vielleicht sehr laut ist. Hier ist es schwer zu sagen, kaufe ich lieber noch einen Lüfter der mir gefällt und habe einen größeren Nebenkostenfaktor, oder ich habe einen nervigen Lüfter mehr im Schrank liegen. Ich habe den Zusatzkosten-Faktor zwar genannt, möchte mich da persönlich aber enthalten, da ich Kühler ohne Lüfter _persönlich_ bevorzuge. 

Bezüglich der Leistung - leider hatte ich keinen richtigen HTPC-Vergleichkühler zur Hand, ich versuche das nachzureichen. In relation zu den anderen Kühlern muss man aber anerkennen, das er sich sehr ordentlich schlägt. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, ist die Masse sowie Oberfläche ein entscheidender Punkt. Wenn man es genau betrachtet, ist der "Samuel 17" eigentlich nur ein 92mm Kühlkörper. Der Rest der Oberfläche verfällt ja zur Kühlung der umliegenden Bauteile. Im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Produkten auf dem Sektor ist der Kühler schon ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne. Wenn ich Temperaturen vergleiche, schaffte hat es der Big Shuriken von Scythe nichtmal geschaft einen Core i5-750 so kühl zu halten. Die fallende Drezhal ist wie man auch gut erkennen kann, nicht besonders förderlich.  Verbaut man einen 2.000rpm Lüfter, wie Prolimatech es empfiehlt, sollte die Leistung aber noch besser sein. Leider habe ich aber kein 2.000 rpm Lüfter, da meine Ohren das nicht packen. 

Den "Gold Award" erhält der Kühler aufgrund einer gesunden und guten Mischung aller Aspekte. Das die Leistung nicht an einen High-End-Tower-Kühler herrankommt sollte bekannt sein und steht meines Erachtens außer Frage. Im Vergleich zu früheren Kühlern verfügt der Kühler nun über eine AMD-Befestigung, was sehr löblich ist. Dazu noch die Verarbeitung, Abmessungen bzw. Kompaktheit und gute Wärmeleitpaste, die auch schon ein paar Euro kostet. Über den (fehlenden) Lüfter könnten wir, wenn wir wollten, stundenlang streiten. 


MFG


----------



## Hugo78 (16. Juni 2010)

Guter Test, doch mir fehlt der Vergleich zu einem Thermalright AXP-140 und Scythe Big  Shuriken.


----------



## tayna (16. Juni 2010)

toller test, aber ein vergleich mit scythes big shuriken, den es immerhin für den halben preis mit lüfter gibt, wäre hilfreich gewesen 


edit: zu langsam


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2010)

Wie gewohnt ein sehr guter Test. 

Ein oder zwei Kleinigkeiten vermisse ich aber. Schade das der Scythe Big Shuriken bei den Vergleichskühlern fehlt. Budgetkühler wie z.B. der Katana 3 hätten mich im Vergleich auch interessiert.

Bei kompakten Gehäusen kann es durchaus ein Vorteil sein, wenn man den Lüfter umdreht, damit die Abwärme direkt über das Netzteil nach aussen befördert wird. Wäre cool wenn du noch einen Durchlauf mit umgedrehten Lüfter nachreichen könntest.


----------



## Genghis99 (16. Juni 2010)

Mit der Bewertung könnte man sich einigen : Kategorisierung.

Der "Samuel" bekommt "Gold" in der Kategorie "kompakte HTPC Topflow Kühler".

Mit der Kategorie "High End OC und Silent Kühler" hat er nichts zu tun.

Ein fehlender Lüfter ist kein Beinbruch - Meistens sind die "Boxed" Lüfter nicht das gelbe vom Ei, ich ziehe es vor, das Modell selber auszuwählen.

Ansonsten - netter Review, aber wie schon erwähnt, sind die Vergleichsmodelle aus einer anderen "Liga". Ein Vergleich mit Scythe Shuriken oder den Intel/AMD Boxed-Kühlern wäre realitätsnaher.


----------



## Ahab (16. Juni 2010)

Schöne Review.  Ich hätte mir aber mehr Top Blow Kühler im Vergleich gewünscht. Ist etwas unpässlich einen kleinen HTPC Kühler mit einem Corator oder einem Mugen 2 zu vergleichen. Interessant ist es schon, um mal den Unterschied aufzuzeigen. Da reicht dann aber ein High End Kühler. Mich hätte mal interessiert, wie sich der Samuel gegen den Shuriken schlägt.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ihn gestern durch mein Testparcoure gejagt und ich verstehe jetzt nicht den Hype hier um den Kühler. Von der reinen Kühlleistung ist er dem Scythe Big Shuriken sehr sehr ähnlich. 

ABER... die Konstruktion des kleinen Dings mag auf den ersten Blick, weil der Lüfter überhängt, unlogisch sein, hat aber einen sehr praktischen Nutzen. Dieser Überhang, ist dafür da das der Chipsatz direkt aktiv mit gekühlt wird. Auch die Rams, sofern 2 Riegel verwendet werden, hängen unter dem Kühler und werden direkt mit gekühlt. Auf der Seite der Spannungswandler ist ebenfalls ein kleiner Luftschlitz, der für einen sanfte Befächerung der Spannungswandler sorgt. So gesehen ist der Kühler schon ein Novum. 

Ich hatte ihn mit einem BeQuiet CS Sient Wing getestet.


----------



## Guncutter (16. Juni 2010)

Schönes Ding  Nur ein bisschen klein XDDD aber ist ja extra 


Ps: Tolles Review


----------



## northstar (16. Juni 2010)

Ist ein sehr guter test geworden.
Könntest du vieleicht noch einen zusätzlichen test mit dem kühler machen?
Und zwar den lüfter anders rum montieren, so das die luft vom kühler abgesaugt wird. Besitze selbst den Samuel17 mit einem scythe Slipstream Lüfter,montiert auf einem thuban 1090t mit msi board. Alles in einem sugo sg02 Gehäuse. Habe den Lüfter wie beschrieben andersrum eingebaut, so das die luft abgesaugt wird und in das darüber liegende Netzteil geblasen wird. Habe dadurch einen temperatursenkung von ca. 4-5 grad erreicht.
Wüste nur gerne in wie weit sich deine werte ändern bezüglich des umdrehen deslüfters.


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2010)

Ergebnisse das Scythe Big Shuriken bzw. des Intel Boxed-Kühlers liefer ich nach. Gleiches gilt für den Test mit umgedrehtem Lüfter. 

MFG


----------



## 4Kerner (17. Juni 2010)

@ xTc: Du hast eine PN von mir! 

Ansonsten kann man sagen, dass dein Test wieder in gewohnter Qualität gelungen ist (mit den weiteren Vergleichstests natürlich optimal).


----------



## McZonk (17. Juni 2010)

Wiedermal ein gelungener Test.

Allerdings erschließt sich mir der Gold-Award auch noch nicht wirklich. Dexgo kam im Übrigen auch zu einem eher "negativen" Ergebnis was die Kühlleistung gerade im Vergleich zu vergleichbaren Kühlern angeht.


----------



## SaKuL (18. Juni 2010)

Sehr schönes Review! Für mich ist es eindeutig einer der besten Kühler in der letzten Zeit. Klar gibt es viel leistungsstärkere und günstigere Kühler (preiswerter wäre hier eindeutig fehl am Platz, da er jeden Cent wert ist) Doch das was mich beeindruckt, ist der Gedanke, wieviel Zeit und wieviele Ideen und Gedanken zur Entwicklung ind dieses kleine Wunderwerk hinein geflossen sind. 

Gruß SaKuL


----------



## ox1974 (20. Juni 2010)

Schönes Review.


----------



## mistamagma (23. Juni 2010)

Hey, sehr schöner Review von dir 

wo ich den samuel 17 das erste mal sah, dachte ich es wär ein gpu kühler 


Gruß
Sven


----------



## JuliusS (25. Juni 2010)

Hast du eventuell auf ein Diagramm der Kühlleistung (,wo bei dir auch noch in der Regel andere Kühler mit ihrer Leistung aufgeführt sind ) verzichtet um die schlechte Leistung zu vertuschen ... und dann gibt es noch einen Gold-Award ... Kopfkino ... (Jetzt sage ich lieber nichts mehr ) ...


----------



## alpa777 (5. Juli 2010)

was mir bei solchen Rewies immer fehlt ist ein vergleich mit anderen leistungstarken HTPC Lüftern welche zum Teil schon genannt wurden:
Big Shuriken
AXP-140
Coolermaster Gemini II S
NT06
H50
usw. ..
und weil solche Geräte in eher leistungsorientierten Systemen verbaut werden (zum Teil auch Kleinstsystemen) wäre auch interessant wie sich ein solcher Lüfter in einem Sugo oder LianLi ITX Case verhält. Ob er ins Gehäuse oder aufs Board passt wären die nächste Fragen. Und bietet der Lüfter auch ausreichend Platz für eine Grafikkarte ?
Alles Fragen auf die man in den vielen Tests keine Antworten findet.

edit:
ich meine das nicht als Kritik (der Test gefällt mir) sondern als Anregung für zukünftige Tests/Vergleiche 

Das gute an diesem Test hier ist, das man ihn als das bewertet was er ist..nämlich ein ausgezeichneter Kühler für ein räumlich eingeschränktes leistunsstarkes  mATX oder ITX System.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

@alpa777
Von der reinen Kühlleistung ist der Samuel 17 etwa genauso gut wie der Scythe Big Shuriken oder der EKL Alpenföhn Panorama. 

Und wie soll ein CPU-Kühler die Grafikkarte behindern?


----------



## alpa777 (5. Juli 2010)

der AXP-140 zb ist fast so groß wie ein ITX Board
der  Big Shurken passt meinens Wissens nur auf das ITX Board von DFI
wen man eine Grafikkarte nutzen will, das liegt an der Sockelposition einiger ITX Boards.
Falls du jetzt fragen willst wer sowas nutzt..dann google mal etwas
ITX Systeme sind stark im kommen, seid Sockel 1156 (und vorher die AMD Sockel) verbaut werden, ist es die ideale Möglichkeit einen KLEINEN leistungstarken PC aufzubauen. (bis 8gb RAM, Ati 5850, Core i7, 600W NT etc)
Wenn die Sugo und Q06/6/8 nix sagen dann vielleicht ein Shuttle XPC..

edit:
http://img10.abload.de/img/tzi24h03.jpg
das scheint mir ein Sugo zu sein mit einer H50..geht eng zu 

im übrigen haben Kühler wie Samuel ja keine Existensberechtigung ohne solche Systeme..in kleinen HTPC die nur als MediaCenter genutz werden, hast du weder die Leistng noch den Platz so ein Monster zu verbauen, in großen PC's die pur auf Leistung gebaut werden hast du andere Kaliber wie nen Megahlems oder sowas ...
für nen kleinen Office PC wäre der Samuel auch zu teuer..


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

Du musst mich nicht aufklären was stark im kommen ist.  Nur höre ich zum ersten mal das ein Kühler die Grafikarte behindert, auch nicht bei ITX-Systemen. Meist ist das Problem da Gehäuse oder die Kondensatoren aufgrund der niedrigen Höhe der Kühler. 

Es ist aber als Tester hier nahezu unmöglich die Kühler auf all den Boards zu testen. Bei meinen Tests schreibe ich immer die Maße dazu die über den Sockel hinaus gehen. Mehr kann man da kaum machen. Denn ein Board als Testbeispiel zu nehmen nutzt nichts. 

Und in jedem flachen Gehäuse zu testen ist auch unmöglich, da diese derart unterschiedlich sind, der Luftstrom und die Platzverhältnisse sich einfach extrem unterscheiden, das man Vergleiche gar nicht ziehen kann.

Im übrigen spielt der AXP-140 in einer völlig anderen Leistungsklasse als der Samuel 17.


----------



## alpa777 (5. Juli 2010)

darum auch meine Anregung, klar kann nicht jede mögliche Kombo getestet werden
aber bei ITX Boards gibt es immo 2 mögliche Sockelpositionen, das sollte machbar sein
Die Sugos und LianLi's sind akutell die beliebtesten Gehäuse für solche Systeme, wäre also möglich sowas als Referenzsystem aufzubauen und folgende Tests darauf aufzubauen
Der AXP mag besser sein, passt aber zumindest ins Sugo nur mit einem 120iger Slim, da stellt sich mri schon die Frage ob man nicht lieber zum Samuel greift, macht ja auch preislich einen Unterschied.
außerdem will ich ja nicht das Unmögliche wissen, aber wenn man Tests zu HTPC Kühlern  macht wäres es ja gut zu wissen obs auch in nen HTPC passt..oder wenigstens aufs Board.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

Nur gibt dir kein Hersteller ein Testsample nur damit du sagen kannst... neee.. da passen ja kaum Kühler drauf. Du stellst dir das ein bisschen zu einfach vor. Oder willst du die Boards selbst bezahlen? Wenn die PCGH das macht, ist das eine Sache, freie Tester haben es da schwerer. Und das betrifft auch große Seiten. 

Beispiel, ich habe mit 20 Kühlern 300 Tests gemacht, und trotzdem, es fehlt viel das ich gerne mit rein genommen hätte, aber es war einfach nicht möglich. Zumal auch viele weit unterschätzen wie viel Aufwand so ein Test eigentlich macht, wenn man es gut machen will. Man kann nicht alles haben, und man sollte dankbar sein das es viele Leute gibt die für andere Testen.


----------



## alpa777 (5. Juli 2010)

dann halt andersrum..
wo soll ich Fragen wenn nicht hier ?
So wie du das erklärst seid ihr alle Privattester..np ihr macht das gut, ich mache euch keine Vorwürfe, sollte auch nicht so rüberkommen
vllt liests aber auch einer aus der Hardware Redaktion (oder ein anderer in passender Position), denkt sich "Mensch, das wär ja mal nen Thema" und kümmert sich 
Fragen kostet nix


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

Du hast mich etwas falsch verstanden. Ich wollte deine Anfrage nicht abschmettern oder schlecht reden. Dir nur erklären das deine Wünsche zwar gerechtfertigt sind, es aber für die meisten fast unmöglich das alles zu berücksichtigen oder umzusetzen. 
Die PCGH hatte doch letztens eine Sonderausgabe die sich ausschließlich mit HTPCs und Kühlern wie Boards beschäftigt hat. Schau mal in den Laden, eventuell gibts die noch. Da dürften deine Fragen zum teil beantwortet werden können. 

Vielleicht hab ich mich ein bisschen barsch ausgedrückt, da ich weiß wie viel Mühe man sich oft mit so etwas macht und wenn dann einer daher kommt und ein wirft das der Test ja toll ist, aber eigentlich nichts nutzt weil.... (egal was da noch kommt).... das tut dann schon ein bisschen weh.


----------



## alpa777 (5. Juli 2010)

dann hätte ich vielleicht nen extra Thread machen sollen...
aber wenn euch die Arbeit hier nicht schätze würde, würde ich auch keine Anfragen stellen
 also weiter so und danke für den Tip


----------



## awaz (27. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab mir Augrund der guten bewertungen einen Samuel 17 gekauft und ihn auf meinen i5 750 geschraubt und mal den Prime95 torture testlaufen lassen, die folgenden Temperaturen wurden dabei von Speedfan 4.41 gemessen. (Der Lüfter auf dem Samuel ist ein Akasa Apache)

getestet hab ich In-place large FFTs
Number of Threads 4

gelaufen is der 5 minuten

Idle:

CPU: 42°C
C0: 35°C
C1: 32°C
C2: 26°C
C3: 31°C

Last:

CPU: 85°C
C0: 78°C
C1: 78°C
C2: 75°C
C3: 78°C

Ich find die temps ein wenig hoch, was meint ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2010)

@xtc 

Wie immer von dir ein gutes Review 

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was das Ding taugt was ich auf der EOS gewonnen habe 
Ich denke ich setzte den bei meiner Tochter in den Rechner rein damit der ein wenig leiser wird.


----------



## xTc (29. August 2010)

@ awaz: Hast du deinen Prozessor übertaktet? Mit welcher Spannung läuft der Prozessor.


@True Monkey: Da wird sich deine Tochter aber freuen. 


MFG


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den Samuel von meiner Freundin zu Weihnachten bekommen...

Die Fakten:
- i7 870S läuft mit 3,2GHz bei 1,26 V.
- Folding @ home mit 100% Auslastung...
- Samuel hängend, heatpipes horizontal
-  mit einem Scythe Slipstream 140mm Lüfter drauf, der auf 120er Bohrung passt. 1700rpm ca. 150m³/h
Das Ergebnis:

75°C...

Für 24/7 Betrieb ist mir das zu heiß. Und jetz?

Zum Thema Verarbeitung: 
- eine Schraube hat ein defektes Gewinde, 
- scharfe Kanten überall, 
- auf der Auflagefläche waren 3 "stellen" als wenn jemand was spitzes draufgehauen hätte...

Ziemlicher Pfeffer das Teil.


----------



## meratheus (3. Januar 2012)

Persönlich finde ich den Samuel etwas ungeeignet für einen uebertakteten 4Kerner wie deinen Lynnfield. Dann bezweifle ich ob die Verwendung eines 140mm SlipStream sinnvoll ist, wenn schon im Review angemerkt wurde, dass ein 120mm Lüfter schon einen großen Eindruck vermittelt und der Samuel eher den Eindruck für einen 92mm Lüfter erweckt. Wieso gibst du den Samuel nicht zurück wenn er Mängel aufweist?


----------



## Knutowskie (3. Januar 2012)

Hab gerade bei denen angerufen. Alter Schwede sind das homos... "ööö der war ja jetzt schon eingebaut..." bla bla bla... könnt mich grad über den Typen da aufregen.

Sicher, ich seh ja auch schon vorm Einbau, dass das Ding kagge ist und nicht kühlt, wenn der überall als Wunderwaffe auch für größere CPUs verkauft wird... 

Übrigens, die 75°C oben sind mit offenem Gehäuse. Geschlossen hab ich bei 85°C aufgehört.

Nie wieder Caseking. Das Wort "Kulanz" kennen die nicht. Ich soll den jetzt auf eigene Kosten einschicken. Und dann gucken die sich den vielleicht mal an...


----------



## 640kb (28. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekauft und möchte gerne wissen, ob der Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geeignet ist, um den PCI-E Slot noch zu nutzen?

Danke!


----------



## Ahab (29. November 2012)

Ja, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich nur einen RAM-Slot nutzen können. Ich hatte das Gigabyte A75N-USB3 schon hier, samt Samuel 17. Das Board hat ein sehr ähnliches Layout. Der PCIe Slot wird dabei nicht verdeckt.


----------

